# Intermezzo service



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am doing a VVVVVIP meal on Wednesday and have a quick question:
What is the proper(!) etiquette for intermezzo service. Specifically, is the liner plate for the intermezzo set on top of the charger? Is the charger removed w/the appetizer, before the intermezzo is served? My understanding is that the spoon is chilled prior to service; if so, does that mean that only one intermezzo is served at a time, requiring a return trip to the kitchen? Is it acceptable to set the intermezzo spoon along with the rest of the place setting, perhaps above the plate? 
Our guests are very refined and I prefer not to drop the ball on this particular course. Thanks for any help!!! -Jim


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks, Andrew. This has really been a stumper. I have called about 6 restaurants and each one has a different way of serving the intermezzo. I am just concerned because the client at the dinner is majorly into food and will know right from wrong.
Again, thanks!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Andrew, I certainly will let you know how it goes. Incidentally, in my other post "I need help w/a very High-end Meal".... this is the meal. Yikes!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Finale...
Well, after 3 days of extensive food production and an enormous amount of research to pull off an exceptional meal... we did just that... it was great! What a great endorphine rush!! Our service staff was flawless, the food looked great and, most importantly, it tasted wonderful. The 'hard-to-please' guy called my direct report and offered (extensive) compliments. I guess being professional and knowing you do a good job (or not) is just natural, but it certainly is nice to hear now and again. 
Time to put this function to rest...
Thanks for everybody's input! If anybody ever makes it to Delaware... drinks are on me!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Jim,

Could we post your menu and recipes on ChefTalk for others to see what you did? I think it would be a great addition to ChefTalk.

Congratulations!

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks, guys! The support from everybody @ cheftalk is like having a cheering section! I really needed that support to get through this meal; it really was a challenge. Here is the final, as it went to the guests:
Oysters Moet 
Chincoteague Oysters and Rock Shrimp poached
in a court bouillon of crimini mushrooms,
red Swiss chard and Champagne. Toasted
garlic crostini accompany
~
Toasted almond and lemon granita intermezzo
~
Herb jacketed King salmon and Brandy varnished
tornades of cervena venison.
Wild boar bacon-potato hash and spring asparagus-golden beet salad accompany
~
Welton two-year Stilton, Trevisio, White corn and Jicama salad
Laced with Queen Anne Cherry dressing
~
Perugina Chocolate pyramid with golden
raspberries, Amaretto zabaglione and 
double whipped cream.

Again, thanks for all the kudos!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Bon,
Thanks for the compliment! And yes, you are correct, about the chilled spoon item; it was 'game day' and I still didn't have a concrete answer. We did go ahead and chill the spoons. The server placed them on the table to left of the forks immediately before the intermezzo was brought to the table. The served used a linen napkin (that I ripped in half to make it more functional). So, I was anticipating the spoons to 'sweat' when removed from the freezer. 
The details for this meal were everything! I agonized over a lot of the 'little things', but honestly....I enjoyed it!
Again, thanks!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I think reading this entire string of notes from beginning to end really puts ChefTalk in perspective. I asked a question, got several answers, posted the results of the event and even got (and continue to receive) comments... which is always nice.
After completing the event, I really did feel like all the contributors were part of my crew that worked on the meal, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Carol,
I am a bit surprised by your response. I would have thought, from reading your other posts, that you would be all for the details and agonizing over the intricacies. I could understand burning out if the service team was flustered and unsure of their duties, however, with all the information and protocol that is available, it was not really a problem. 
And besides, I think if you love what you do and have a real passion, there is no limit on how much work you can do to please not only your guests, but yourself as well.
And yes, I was proud of what I served; being sure of the food that goes on the table is a prerequisite at every(!) meal.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hear, hear, Jim! There's nothing better than having perfection as a goal; even if you shoot for it and miss, you'll still be doing well. If the quest for perfection involves agonizing over details, then so be it; this it what will set you apart from "hack" cooks that only do this work for a paycheck. P.S. for Carol: I'll take you up on that bet regarding what Julia, Jacques, et al, would do in this situation. Just don't bet your restaurant, it's too long a commute for me







!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Greg & Tiss,
Thanks for the support. I have always sweated the details... to be honest, its what breaks the monotony sometimes. Each meal seems to progress past the previous; an extra something here and there seems to go a long way. Besides, I don't have any other chef-types at my unit, so if I want to learn, I have to take the initiative and lean on myself to really hone in on the details so people never, ever have to ask "is this it?" I guess in some sick way(!), I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Carol,
I think I do get your intention. And I whole-heartedly agree about the 'buzzing' menus. They certainly do sound like nouvelle food that was (and still is) around. That was not my intention, however I tend to err on the side of supplying a bit more information to the diner rather than not enough. And, I agree about the focus on the food. 
Perhaps there was a lot of discussion about the spoon, however, without knowing the protocol, I turn to this educational forum to enlighten me so that I may pass what I have learned on to the guests. Nonetheless, the 'tweaking' of that particular detail was not the primary concentration of the meal. The food is the epitome of the meal. Period. You eat beucase you are hungry. You spend extra money, because you are hungry AND want it too be a fantastic meal; meal being defined as the entire dining experience, including the smudgeless wine glasses, properly placed flatware, exceptional service, perfect food and enjoyable ambiance. 
So I think you can see my concern with that one particular item. Although a chilled spoon may be a bit trivial, it still, all the same, plays a role, however insignificant, in the the dinner.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Mike,
Thanks for the compliment! Next time we have a meal like that, I'll be sure to send you an invite







! We had a pretty high-end one just last week... sorry you missed it! Here's the menu:
Butlered Hors D'oeuvres~
Miniature exotic mushroom duxelle in strudel
Smoked salmon rings with whipped cream cheese and fresh chives

Plated Dinner

~
Lobster Chowder, crèm fraiche, salmon roe

Sahara Bread

Seared Tenderloin of Australian Lamb Loin with minted brandy demi glace

Toasted sweet potatoes and sautèed Snow White asparagus, broiled tomato
Salad of winter greens with Watercress dressing,
Camembert cheese, brioche crostinis

Sahara bread

Perugina chocolate pyramid with Amaratto Zabaglione

Demi-tasse service

Cordials

[This message has been edited by Jim (edited 01-21-2001).]


----------

